# 342ac



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Another member asked for some pictures of my new project so here they are. It's a 342AC, lights in front and back, choo choo, and smoke. I got it for $150 bucks.. It was "test ran" by the seller, but I tore it apart and made it run 100% better. She's a little hot rod!! This is my only one as they are pricey. My treadmill was not built to handle a 0-8-0 so I had to improvise.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

ACG would have loved it! I do too.


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

Flyernut, that is a real nice 342, congrats my friend. Smokes good!

Sal


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Magne-rail said:


> Flyernut, that is a real nice 342, congrats my friend. Smokes good!
> 
> Sal


Thanks. That's an original smoke unit too, as far as I can tell. When I had it apart, everything looked factory.


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

Flyernut, those 342's are really neat to watch running around a layout, especially if you have one with a good working reverse unit. Great for switching in a yard. Over the years I learned to have a few good working reverse units set aside and would switch out with one that would be working poorly and rebuild it with original parts. Flyer reverse units were temperamental at times. By the way, what's up with the hobo under my name. LOL For a few years I ran Trains on a Private railroad out in Fillmore California on weekends. I have a FRA 49 CFA 240 Train service engr.class 1 license. I think I would be second in charge on board!! LOL We have two F7's which is fun to run in MU, also two GP 35's and a rs 32 alco and a s-6 alco switcher. We also have a steam locomotive, but we have a crew only to run that, I'm not qualified for running steam. All the locs are original condition except the F7's which were converted from a 24 brake to a 26 brake system back in the late 1970's. 

Sal


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Got a #342AC too, worked it over some time ago...here's the posting...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10380

They are great runners and just as easy to repair as the other steamers.

Magne -- The "hobo" label refers to the number of postings you have placed here on the Forum. The more you post messages, the labels change to other titles. Hobo is the lowest label. I do not know them all, but you can research them in the Forum directory.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice find and workmanship Loren. As always, you seem to find a way to resurrect the dead and makes us all jealous in the process.


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Got a #342AC too, worked it over some time ago...here's the posting...
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10380
> 
> ...


I know, just kidding around.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Nice find and workmanship Loren. As always, you seem to find a way to resurrect the dead and makes us all jealous in the process.


Thanks for the kind words Don.. Always here to help and learn.These trains were my childhood treasures, and every time I fire one of them up, I'm transported back to my old house, down in the basement, with my Dad watching tv on a B&W Penncrest. Brings tears to my eyes...


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

When we talk about repairing and putting these old locs back on the rail is fun for me, but the headache for me is the PA's. The way Flyer designed the PA motor is a real pain. First it's in the open so they get very dirty and greasy and gum up. You need to check the spring tension and brushes and first of all make sure that the field is centered. Then do your normal maintenance. Centering the field can be easy but it will go south on you once in a while. lol

Sal


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, diesels are a whole lot different than steamers. I have yet to fix one right. But I have plenty to practice on.


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Yes, diesels are a whole lot different than steamers. I have yet to fix one right. But I have plenty to practice on.


I have stayed up all night with one of these PA's. Could not sleep until I had it running. I havn't had one lick me yet! Sick or what! LOL


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I can get them to run.....getting them to run "fast", that's a different story.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Magne-rail said:


> I know, just kidding around.:smilie_daumenpos:



http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=234

You got a ways to go Mag. 

Hobo 0 
Gang Labourer 50
Brakeman 100
Conductor 250
Engineer 500
Dispatcher 1000
Station Master 2500
Yard Master 5000
Train Master 7500
Railroad Baron 10000
Person With No Life 1,000,000


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Are there any people on here with "no life"? -- not that I'm going to check either.


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

big ed said:


> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=234
> 
> You got a ways to go Mag.
> 
> ...



Ed, if I'm a licensed Engineer why can't I just by pass the rest? LOL I like this one giving the A-head signal! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Are there any people on here with "no life"? -- not that I'm going to check either.


absolutely!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Magne-rail said:


> Ed, if I'm a licensed Engineer why can't I just by pass the rest? LOL I like this one giving the A-head signal! :smilie_daumenpos:



I am sure if you slip Gunrunner John a Big boy in O he will change it to anything you want.


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

big ed said:


> I am sure if you slip Gunrunner John a Bog boy in O he will change it to anything you want.


OK, I'll just shut up for now!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've got 2 Baldwins, and a PA with dual motors.. Maybe I got lucky but mine were just easy tune-ups.


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

That's what they all say! lol


----------

